# I would rather be...



## MountainStoveGuy (Apr 23, 2009)

fishin'


----------



## fossil (Apr 23, 2009)

Five...


----------



## Pagey (Apr 23, 2009)

Staying at my uncle's cabin on his 165 acre cattle farm for a few nights.  With lots of beer.


----------



## Tarmsolo60 (Apr 23, 2009)

Spending more time on my tractor, and less time at work...


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 23, 2009)

. . . spending the day with my wife at some exotic location . . . or barring that, just hanging out with her today at home.


----------



## JustWood (Apr 23, 2009)

Eating pie at Grandpas in Manhattan.


----------



## savageactor7 (Apr 23, 2009)

Finished!


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 23, 2009)

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> Finished!



. . . blind . . .  rather than seeing a shirtless Savage . . . in fact I think my eyes are bleeding as I write this.  

Just kidding Savage . . . trust me . . . something that would truly blind you would be a shirtless FFJake.


----------



## karri0n (Apr 23, 2009)

Contemplating quantum physics.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Apr 23, 2009)

Playing with the man with the big smile


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Apr 23, 2009)

To cool for skool, or to young...


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 23, 2009)

fishin with my pops

or plinking with my girls

or clearing land


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 24, 2009)

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> Finished!


You really have to work on evening out that tan.


----------



## Bigcube (Apr 24, 2009)

I would rather be racing.


----------



## Dix (Apr 24, 2009)

Riding






Or schmoozing the rescue mare






Either one wins


----------



## smoke show (Apr 24, 2009)

riding...


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Apr 24, 2009)

i'd rather be drivin' the truck , or LOADIN' the truck  ;-)


----------



## Dix (Apr 25, 2009)

Holy sheets  What do you do with the shavings?????? That's a humgo pile !


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 25, 2009)

fyrwoodguy said:
			
		

> i'd rather be drivin' the truck , or LOADIN' the truck


Looking at the footwear I'm thinking beach!


----------



## Hansson (Apr 25, 2009)

I would rather be out on the lake in my old boat


----------



## North of 60 (Apr 25, 2009)

Id rather be in one of my boats to Hansson. Fishing of course. I love your old Evinrude. Iam a Johnson/Evinrude nut myself.
On my car-topper photo , the Evinrude is a 1968 5.5hp fisherman. Year I was born. It idles so slow and smooth, I can hold my hand on the outer edge of the flywheel and follow it around. Nice photos guys. Hope you all get out to do what you would rather be doing. We hit +10c as our high today. Still ice fishing on the weekend. Cheers
N of 60


----------



## Hansson (Apr 25, 2009)

Fishing wold be nice  
The motor is an Evirude 33hk seahorse.I have change to an 40hk Big twin now.Year 1968 i think
The seahorse is in very good condition.when i purchase it it got an extra original carburetor for paraffin oil  
http://picasaweb.google.se/725hansson/BT


----------



## wldm09 (Apr 25, 2009)

Fyrwooodguy - WOW.  Speechless. kind of mumbly too.  Dang.

How many cords a minute can you do?   :ahhh:


----------



## Tarmsolo60 (Apr 25, 2009)

Woodsman_WI said:
			
		

> How many cords a minute can you do?   :ahhh:



Cords a minute...now thats fast processing.


----------



## wldm09 (Apr 25, 2009)

Here is a pic of my stash...  4 down, 4 to go


----------



## Yamaha_gurl (Apr 26, 2009)

Riding on the track:


----------



## Dix (Apr 28, 2009)

Pook, maybe your title should be "Thread Killer"  ;-)


----------



## karri0n (Apr 28, 2009)

Yamaha_gurl said:
			
		

> Riding on the track:




Approximately what speed is this at?


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Apr 28, 2009)

karri0n said:
			
		

> Yamaha_gurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## burnham (May 1, 2009)

Yamaha_gurl said:
			
		

> Riding on the track:





Ditto


----------



## TreePapa (May 1, 2009)

fyrwoodguy said:
			
		

> i'd rather be drivin' the truck , or LOADIN' the truck  ;-)



That has to be the biggest freaking chop saw I've ever seen! How big a log can that sucker cut?

Peace,
- Sequoia

p.s. that sawdust pile would be great for compost mixed w/ equal amount of horse s**t.


----------



## LLigetfa (May 2, 2009)

My father had a buzz saw about that big around.  It didn't have any guarding on it.  I remember sharpening it with a bastard file and setting the teeth with a pair of hammers.  We powered it with a long belt from a John Deere LA two banger.  The saw was stationary and we moved the wood by hand.


----------



## Flatbedford (May 2, 2009)

Driving the old truck.


----------



## LLigetfa (May 2, 2009)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Driving the old truck.


Nice old truck.  If that were mine, I'd be adding "waxing the old truck" to the list.


----------



## Flatbedford (May 2, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. If you saw it up close, you would see that wax is the last thing it needs now.


----------



## LLigetfa (May 2, 2009)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> LLigetfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had an old boss that would comment that my work "Looks good from far but far from good"!


----------



## Flatbedford (May 2, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Something like that. I like to call it a twenty footer. It is a work in progress. As time and funds allow it will be restored to look like it is about 2 or 3 years old. That way I can still use it and not be afraid to scratch the $5000 paint job, but still have it nice enough to be proud of it.


----------



## Yamaha_gurl (May 3, 2009)

burnham said:
			
		

>



Dude, I'm totally leaning the bike more then you...hahahaha, jokes


----------



## burnham (May 4, 2009)

Yamaha_gurl said:
			
		

> Dude, I'm totally leaning the bike more then you...hahahaha, jokes



  yah, but you're still on a Yamaha.


----------



## webbie (May 4, 2009)

Sailing (soon)......

Or, eating fresh Mexican at Bueno Y Sano (that's the T shirt I have on).

Oh, wow, look...you Vermonters! One is opening in Burlington.....

Had it tonight, actually....spinach and garlic quesadilla --umm good.


----------



## fossil (May 4, 2009)

_Very_ nice little sloop, Craig...what's her name?  Rick


----------



## webbie (May 4, 2009)

Uhhh.....wifey is gonna make me name it after her nickname.....
mott (short for martha or marty).

Here is someone actually making one go......it's a little thing, but I'm only day sailing in a bay and inlet!

Right now I am driveway sailing it - actually raised the mainsail today....got the registration and numbers on it - prepping for bottom! paint, etc.


----------



## fossil (May 4, 2009)

You got a sailboat, so you're gonna paint your body?  Not sure I follow that, but I think it's a damned fine vessel, and looks like a hell of a lot of fun.  Rick

ETA:  When I was ~6, my dad bought a used homebuilt 25' cabin cruiser with a flathead ford V-8 in it.  His nickname for me was " Major", his nickname for my sister was "Mac", and his nickname for my mom was "Neen" (Veneta).  Our boat was thus christened the "Major MacNeen".  We had some great times on that boat.  I'd wish you the traditional "fair winds and following seas", but following seas really aren't all that much fun.  Let's just say fair winds.  Rick


----------



## rowerwet (May 4, 2009)

at york beach, with my family, riding the waves in a surf kayak.


----------



## willisl64 (May 4, 2009)

fishin'...


----------



## willisl64 (May 4, 2009)

or working wood:


----------



## Yamaha_gurl (May 4, 2009)

burnham said:
			
		

> yah, but you're still on a Yamaha.



The one in the pic is a kawi, my current ride...does that make it better or worse then Yamaha? lol


----------



## LLigetfa (May 4, 2009)

Yamaha_gurl said:
			
		

> burnham said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We used to call them "cow" for short.  I failed my first test on a friend's 500 kawi.  He had just rebuilt the engine and the chrome rings were so tight it wouldn't idle.  The only way I could get around the cones was to spin donuts.


----------



## burnham (May 9, 2009)

Yamaha_gurl said:
			
		

> The one in the pic is a kawi, my current ride...does that make it better or worse then Yamaha? lol



  Oh worse, waaaaaay worse.   I thought I smelled Kawasaki.

 Hey do you know George and his girlfriend Michelle from Turn 2 racing?


----------



## Yamaha_gurl (May 9, 2009)

burnham said:
			
		

> Yamaha_gurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know them personally, my bf knows George I believe.


----------



## CowboyAndy (May 20, 2009)

I would rather be here:







or here:






or here


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 20, 2009)

Craig- I love Bueno Y Sano!  I especially like the roasted cream cheese stuffed jalapenos- far better than fried poppers.  After having those there- I started doing that with red cherry peppers- the sweetness of the red peppers pushes it over the top.

I'd rather be chillin wit my dawgs- yo


----------



## savageactor7 (May 20, 2009)

HUH?^Almost looks exactly like our shihtzu  silky terrier.


----------

